
Cheap Water from the World's Largest Modern Seawater Desalination Plant - vxNsr
http://www.technologyreview.com/featuredstory/534996/megascale-desalination/
======
melling
No mention of the cost so it's probably not cheaper than traditional sources.
It's just cheaper than the incredibly expensive existing plants.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
What do you mean by "cost"?

The article _does_ mention the cost to the Israeli water authority:

    
    
       Sorek will profitably sell water to the Israeli
       water authority for 58 U.S. cents per cubic meter
       (1,000 liters, or about what one person in Israel
       uses per week)
    

One has to believe that the cost to produce the water is directly tied to the
sales price. I'm sure that this plant couldn't have been built without some
sort of long term guarantees as to price, and I'm sure no rational government
would have agreed to buy the water without the price paid being tied directly
to cost of production plus some reasonable rate of return.

